# New, Scared, Confused...



## twinsandone (Nov 24, 2006)

I've been lurking around this site for a couple of days now. As I read more posts I beleive I have what you all do.

I feel like I'm in a dream. Sometimes its worse, other times its not.. but it is always there. I dont feel like my body parts are paper or anything. It's more like I'm a level off from reality. I'm frustrated because I have twin boys and am pregnant now with a little girl. I feel like I'll never know them in " reality" thus not be 100% the best mom to them

It all began 1 month after I had given birth. I had my first panic attack. One week later the DP/DR kicked in. It has never left since. It's been 1 year and a half now. My anxiety is under control. I live in a country thats never heard of DP/DR. I was on Paxil for my anxiety, now I'm off it. My psychiatrist doesnt understand how I have DP/DR 24/7. I still have OCD. Everyone said I had postpartum depression, but if thats true why do I still have it now?

Sorry this post is soooo long. I just can't beleive this is happening


----------



## chiendeguerre (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi

A mother and pregnant? Women are amazing creatures. How does it feel to be able to excrete another human being? Jinkies! you did 2 at the same time!

As a man I'm reluctant to offer any of my insights to a woman but I am happy you have found us.

Welcome on board the Good ship Self Discovery.


----------

